# Monsters vs Aliens (2009)



## sloweye (Jan 24, 2009)

Found this trailer. How good dose this look.
YouTube - MONSTERS VS ALIENS - TRAILER OFICIAL


----------



## Constantine Opal (Jan 24, 2009)

It looks blimming brilliant! I can't wait. I really love that old B Movie stylie as well, Mars Attacks being a fine example.


----------



## Tillane (Jan 24, 2009)

Looks fabulous.  And I'll be using the "I'm not a quack!  I'm a mad scientist!" line every day at work from now on...


----------



## Ghost Of Gernsback (Jan 24, 2009)

Hillarious I tell ya....... thats going in the diary for sure


----------



## Adasunshine (Jan 24, 2009)

I can't wait for this one to be released... first saw the trailer when I went to see Madagascar: Escape 2 Africa and the trailer for this film made me laugh more than the first half of Madagascar!!!

It helps that I also like the actors behind the voices!

xx


----------



## MattyB (Jan 28, 2009)

It's the only computer animated film I have wanted to see.


----------



## kythe (Apr 22, 2009)

I saw this last weekend in 3-D and really enjoyed it.  It's pretty funny, and it's definately not just a kids movie either.  It includes references to other sci-fi films and events that only adults are likely to understand.  I thought it was worth it to see it in the theater in 3-D since it's just been so long since I've done that, probably since I was a kid.  It helped make this movie a bit more unique.


----------



## ravenus (Apr 26, 2009)

I saw this in (pretty dire 3-D). Most of the effects gave me nothing more than eyestrain.

I didn't care much for the movie, either There were some 3-4 good jokes in the film (most of them from the Alien baddie). The rest was bland mush, with some really pointless references. This would have been a very good film if Pixar had done it, they have way better writers than the lazy hacks at Dreamworks who seem to have no clue about the legacy of the creatures they have in the film. Also the character designs for most of the creatures was very unimaginative and meh. The roach mad scientist was just a red colored version of the Praying Mantis from A Bug's Life. The Mothra tribute caterpillar/grub looked more like a squirrel/hamster.


----------



## BookStop (Apr 26, 2009)

It was alright. I kind of agree with alot of what Ravenus wrote though, and kind of wished I'd saved it for a rental. As a rental, it would've been better because I wouldn't have spent $40+ to see it at the theater with the whole fam. (but there is nothing particularly bad about it)


----------



## Porridge Beast (Apr 26, 2009)

Movie was OK. One thing i will never understand about you pathetic mortals is how you can enjoy movies when every one of them has the same moral (OOOHHH FRENDSHIP-TEAMWORK-SO IMPRESSIVE)


----------



## kythe (Apr 27, 2009)

You all do make good points.  I'm sure my view was influenced by the fact that I watched it with a group of 7-8 year olds.    They tend to be much more easily impressed than groups of adults with many more years of movie watching experience.

Ravenus, I did like the 3-D aspect of it, but my daughter also had eye strain.  She says the 3-D glasses didn't fit well over her own and it made her eyes hurt, so she spent a good bit of the movie experimenting with various combinations of each pair of glasses being on or off.  She's looking forward to it coming out on DVD so she can see it "normally".

I still like the 3-D effects though.


----------



## Omphalos (Apr 27, 2009)

My kids are dying to see this.


----------



## ravenus (Apr 29, 2009)

Porridge Beast said:


> Movie was OK. One thing i will never understand about you pathetic mortals is how you can enjoy movies when every one of them has the same moral (OOOHHH FRENDSHIP-TEAMWORK-SO IMPRESSIVE)


Hah, the moral is always "EVERYONE IS A HERO(INE) AND EXISTS TO FULFILL A DESTINY EVEN IF THEY DON'T ALREADY KNOW IT"
How about an animated film with a more atheistic point of view?


----------



## AE35Unit (Apr 29, 2009)

The question is,is this the sequel to Monster's Inc?


----------



## fishi (Apr 30, 2009)

I found Monsters vs. Aliens to be a surprisingly entertaining film, with  dialogues were vry clever and witty
Terrific action movie...loved it


----------



## Highlander II (Sep 30, 2009)

I liked it.  Granted, I was more interested in hearing Hugh Laurie voice Dr. Cockroach than anything else, I enjoyed the movie as a 'fun flick'.   

Plus - my sister paid for my ticket b/c I watched her kids for a few hours. =)  (We didn't take the kids when we went to see it though. *g*)  My sister wanted to see it when she saw the guy scanning his butt as a security measure. =)

It was fun and I love how the clones of Galaxar are idiots - b/c it's funny.  I liked it better in 3-D than in 2-D and I *am* disappointed there isn't a 3-D option on the DVD.


----------



## Dave (Oct 1, 2009)

I must be in the minority who didn't like it. I saw it as the in-flight movie on an aeroplane. I'm glad I didn't pay to see it because it isn't one of Dreamworks best. I was very tired when I watched it, but if Shrek is a 10, I give this a 5.

Someone liked it, because there is going to be a sequel: 
*Monsters vs Aliens: Mutant Pumpkins from Outer Space.*


----------



## Highlander II (Feb 11, 2010)

Dave said:


> I must be in the minority who didn't like it. I saw it as the in-flight movie on an aeroplane. I'm glad I didn't pay to see it because it isn't one of Dreamworks best. I was very tired when I watched it, but if Shrek is a 10, I give this a 5.
> 
> Someone liked it, because there is going to be a sequel:
> *Monsters vs Aliens: Mutant Pumpkins from Outer Space.*




Dave, if you saw it in 2-d rather than 3-d, it's not as fun. XD

And the Mutant Pumpkins thing was a 1-hour Halloween special that was kinda funny. =)


----------



## Dave (Feb 11, 2010)

After seeing _Avatar_ yesterday, I can see now what all that jumping around was in aid of, and I grant you that it would be different in 3D. However, not on an aeroplane, there is enough motion sickness already. 

I still think Dreamworks may have lost their edge. _Kung Fu Panda_! And from the trailer for their 2010 Summer film _How To Train Your Dragon_, it isn't up to much.


----------

